# Introducing: The Uber Menzerna PO203/PO85RD Polish Kit



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*The Uber Menzerna PO203/PO85RD Polishing Combo Kit *

This is the kit all of you polishing nuts have been waiting for the PO203 kitted up with Menzerna's Ultimate Finishing Polish PO85RD!

We have also given you a choice to add Menzerna Power Gloss Compound as well as Menzerna Top Inspection.

*Here is what is included in the kit:*

1 Menzerna PO203 Power Finish(1 quart)
1 Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish(1 quart)
1 Uber 5.5 inch Green pad for use with Menzerna PO203
1 Uber 5.5 inch Blue pad for use with Menzenra PO85RD
4 Uber Yellow Microfiber Towels (16x16)
-------------------------------------
Total= $113.64 Save - $13.65
*
The kit price is $99.99 *










Click here to order here:
The Uber Menzerna PO203 and PO85RD Polishing Kit

our customer's results with the PC

(permission to use these photos from M. Earnest)

50/50 shots:

























Before:








After:


----------

